# Music so bad it's shredded you to tears and make you laugh in pop-rock



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Well please, you know me by now, I like to hear crap in order to have fun and enjoy more music of taste, what is so so so bad, it makes you laugh unstoppable, I want to hear stuff and says, men or lady you almost killed me?

What far worst than Michel Louvain, David Hasselhoff, Demis Roussos, please kill me gently...


:lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

:devil: .........................


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Please pass me a bucket


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if the band Complete can be described as pop rock (I mean rock yes, pop... not really). I love these guys.


----------

